# $3 Mission of Thanks; Thank you all SO much!!



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2013)

Its' our 8th Annual Chances Miniature Horse Rescue $3 Mission of Thanks!!

Why $3?

Because it is 3 weeks until Thanksgiving and we all have so very much to be thankful for, we all do!

Because we are only asking for $3 from each person, and yes it does work. $3 at a time, from one person at a time, in the past has equaled thousands of dollars. It is so simple, who would of thought it would of made such a huge difference but it has proven to do just that.

While so many other organizations ask for $50 or $100, we truly believe most people are able to do the $3. Most people do want to help but with the world the way it is, that $50 is just to much. The $3 allows them to make a difference.

The mission will run up to Thanksgiving Day. During the Mission we will have gifts, prizes, and surprises to purchase with all money going to CMHR. They will be posted here. We will also have matches. In many cases when you donate during a match, your donation becomes worth so much more! So make sure to check this post often for information and updates.

If you are unsure of all the work that CMHR does, please also watch here for stories of rescues, adoptions and the difference this organization is making.

If you would like to read about where it is your money is going, please visit their site at http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/

CMHR is a tax exempt organization with a public charity status.

Why did I get involved? Because reading of a rescue over 8 years ago, my thought was, I sure hope they are still around if one of my horses ever needed them. So to make sure they were around, I got involved. The biggest thing I do for them, is talk. Here, throughout the mission.

Organizations are always in need of donations, with CMHR this year, this Mission has become hugely important. With taking in several horses the last several months, one horse in particular who is in great need of vet care, this Mission is needed to make sure these wonderful horses get all of the care they need and deserve. CMHR officers and board members are so busy with all the HAVE to stuff, having enough money to care for these little ones should be the last thing on their mind. So we need your help to make their job easier.





What will you spend $3 on this week that maybe you could do without, that would allow you to donate? Starbucks coffee is more than $3. The difference between taking lunch to work and buying out for lunch, is about $3.

Really, that is all we are asking from you, $3.

While reading this, so as not to forget, I hope you will hop over to Paypal and make your donation, getting this Mission started with a huge bang!!

I am always so nervous at the start of the Mission, kind of starts slow and I do understand, after all you have 3 weeks, but knowing the great need this year, guess I am a little more nervous.

To donate: you can go to http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/donate On the lower right hand side of the page is a Donate button that is used for Paypal.

Please put $3 Mission of Thanks in the notes.

Yes we still accept checks and money orders by mail:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*​*5846 Craven Road*​*Emmett, MI 48022*​​*Checks payable to Chances Mini Horse Rescue*​
*We can't begin to thank all of those at Lil Beginnings for allowing us to use the board each year for this fundraiser, they are just about the best!*

If you are a newer member and have questions, please feel free to ask and we will make sure the correct person responds to your question.

As in the past 7 years: Lets Get This Party Started!!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 7, 2013)

Woot! I love November for this reason alone!

In honor of my 5 lovely girls, I've made my first donation for 2013


----------



## REO (Nov 7, 2013)

Did you know that if sending by PayPal if you mark it as a gift PP doesn't suck a fee out?

If we do that, CMHR will get every cent





I'm going to make a donation in Sonny's name.

He was my first ever foal and he was nearly 20 years old when we lost him suddenly to a big stroke a week ago.


----------



## chandab (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't get paid til next week, but had $12 in Paypal so sent it off to CMHR for a start, I'll be back after I get paid (also like to wait for matches, prizes and gifts).

That could be a dollar for each adult mini I own.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2013)

Now THAT'S how you get this party started!!






Thank you all so much for a great first day!


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll be chiming in to tell you all about some of our horses we rescued in 2013. I don't believe in posting horribly graphic pictures and of course names are always kept confidential but I'll say what I can.

Midnight is a mare who lived tied to a tree for who knows how long?

We sent a vet out to get her a coggins and health paper and he refused to release her, saying her feet were in such terrible shape she couldn't be moved anywhere at that time. The vet then got his farrier out to do what he could and then we had to wait nearly a month for the vet to return for another exam and finally say she could travel to a foster home, as long as it wasn't going to be a very long trip..

In foster care, she thrived and became the healthy girl she should. She shines now from head to hoof and is as gentle as can be. foster home became suspicious and took her for an ultrasound and the mare was found to be pregnant. We don't know what she was bred to but she is in very capable hands in foster care who has been on mare stare for quite some time. Midnight is in the lap of luxury being treated like the queen she is in Oklahoma. Midnight and her foal have already been unoffically adopted by someone here if she cares to say.

Since these "suprise" foals have happened to us on many occasions, we now have a policy in CMHR that EVERY mare who comes into our program shall be ultrasounded immediately.


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2013)

I have no idea why so many pictures! Sorry if anyone can fix that!


----------



## REO (Nov 7, 2013)

There ya go Marty


----------



## wingnut (Nov 7, 2013)

I love the stories Marty!

{{{{ REO }}}} SO sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2013)

Stay tuned Wing, there's much more:

Peggy Porter in Kansas brought a colt to our attention who was trouble. Stetson had the most twisted up feet that knocked us for a loop. He was only a yearling and never had any care and I mean zero. He was not halter broke, on a huge parasite overload, infested with lice, no vaccines, nothing and had been very abused by his owner and was completely terrified. Thankfully Peggy offered to foster him for us and when she picked him up, she witnessed some of the abuse as he was drug and manhandled very harshly and cruely to her trailer. We got the vet and farrier out there and Peggy turned him around in record time, teaching him to trust, halter broke him and started him on setting up and various obstacles and made him look like a million bucks.The icing on the cake is that Peggy manged to get the paperwork for him so he is now officially AMHR "CMHR A Chance At Gold"

Stetson was adopted by a wonderful lady in California who loves him to pieces and is very good at re-hab and will continue to work on his one back foot which is still problematic.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2013)

Marty, thanks so much for adding the wonderful stories of the horses you have taken in, I appreciate all you and CMHR do for all the horses!!

WOW, what a great first day we had, can't wait to see what the next 2 weeks and 6 days brings!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2013)

As it is payday for many, and while it is fresh on your mind, don't forget to hop on over to the rescue page and make your donation! All information on how to make a donation is on the original post.. Very easy to do and yes, your $3 is making a huge difference.





We are so very grateful for those here on the forum, year after year they continue to amaze me with their generousness. So happy to be a part of such a wonderful group of people.

We are hoping for a great first weekend with the Mission, and we know that will happen with your help. Thank you so much.

It may be several days before we have any totals, as CMHR Treasurer is enjoying a brand new grandbaby!! Congrats to Tammie and her family!





Those at CMHR work hard each and every day, so giving them these 3 weeks by the rest of us will make the rest of the year so much easier for them.

But most important, is helping a horse that other wise would have never had a chance. YOU are doing that for them!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 8, 2013)

Yay for the 3.00 Mission Of Thanks! Woo hoo!

Let's see:

3.00 X 14 horses = 42.00

3.00 X 2 dogs = 6.00

3.00 X 1 bunny = 3.00

3.00 in Squirt's honor = 3.00

3.00 in Brownie's honor = 3.00

Grand Total = 57.00

Oh Shoot I might as well make it an even $100.00!


----------



## Marty (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll continue to tell you about some of our 2013 rescues.

This happened when Connie Parr was President of CMHR

Browine was brought to our attention so Connie offered to get her and foster her. She took off by herself in the middle of a very bad snow storm and drive with the trailer in tow to pick her up. She had me on the phone for part of the trip and all I can say is I can't believe she drove in that kind of mess, but all she had on her mind was getting this horse home. . She pulled up at what we'd call a very questionable looking place so she hung up on me and got her husband on the phone as she began to worry about her safety going in there. She got Brownie out as quickly as possible but after she unloaded her at home at night and went over her, it was a lot worse than we could have imagined. This horse was suffering in so much pain, Connie gave her something for it, cleaned her up, and bedded her down softly until the vet could come in the morning. We already assumed little Brownie was in deep trouble with her over grown feet which could be foundered from her pictures we saw previously, but we didn't expect to find Brownie was also suffering terribly from being penned up with goat with horns. He did substantial damage to some of her body parts including her eyes and she was in fact foundered on all four feet severely. We are no strangers to founder and always ready to give it our best shot but these other complications made this situation very dark. There were other things going on with her as well but I reallly can't remember off hand at this time but it became a list of bad news. The vet came and did an exam and all our plans for rehabilitation were not in Brownie's future as we had hoped. On the recommendation of the vet and the entire Board of Directors, we all felt the kindest thing to do was to release Brownie where she would never be hurt again.Connie gave Brownie probably the only kindness she ever had. She gave her a pain free time, a soft bed, a good meal, a kind word, a lot of hugs and for that short time, Browinie experienced love.

Some may feel this was a waste of time and money. But we have to look at the big picture. What if CMHR didn't agree get Brownie out of that place? Someone had to step up and do something and that's what we do.

Rescue with CMHR doesn't always go as planned. We go in with two eyes open, a big heart and a whole lot of hope but sometimes it all gets blown apart.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2013)

I can not thank you all enough for your generosity, you guys are awesome, I am so proud to be your friend.

All at CMHR appreciate each and every one of you, you are their best support in so many ways.





I hope as you are sitting down this weekend, you take a minute to go to CMHR website and see all the good they accomplish, and hit that Donate button while there.

If you have any questions or concerns at all, please let us answer those for you.

Hoping for one great first weekend of our 2013 Mission!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2013)

It's the time of year where most people feel being Thankful. We sure hope you are thankful 3 dollars worth!

Hoping to have our first running total the first of the week. Hit that donate button and lets give Tammie lots of work!!

Also the first of the week, we will have our first item to purchase...and our first match to follow soon after!

Make sure to check back!!

If you have an item you would like to donate for us to sale or auction off, please send me a message and we would be happy to work it into our mission.

OR, if you would like to offer a match or a challenge, message me as well.

We still take checks and love to get the mail! So if you are sitting to pay bills this weekend, don't forget CMHR. Address appears on original post!!

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll be happy to field any questions about CMHR and the way it works so ask away.

We appreciate your support very much. Funds are badly needed to continue our work. Thanks all for coming to this thread and helping out a very good cause.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought I would take a few moments and share little Lyon's story with everyone. When I was CMHR President I received a call from the Lapeer County Animal Control that there was a little horse in need. Seems as though someone didn't want him any longer and just turned him loose to fend for himself. I went and picked him up and this is what he looked like on that day:






It was VERY apparent that poor little Lyon was neglected for quite some time. I took him home with me to foster and we had him vaccinated, wormed, hooves trimmed, gelded, saw the dentist, added a few groceries a bath, clip and................lots of TLC and this was little Lyon just three short months later.






Lyon was adopted by a wonderful family not long thereafter and he is doing just marvelous! This is what your wonderful donations help CMHR continue to do. I hope each and every person here will donate 3.00 so every horse can have a chance at a better life.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh Connie, thank you so much for sharing his story. I think it does help for others to see the difference CMHR makes to these little horses! He is now so very cute. I am very happy for him and his happy happy new life. I really wish they could talk and let every one know how important CMHR is to them. Those of us that now have a CMHR horse, DO hear them and DO know the difference.

The first thing that Misty told me...was how special all these wonderful people are, and she is so right!


----------



## fancyshadow (Nov 9, 2013)

Can I do the first auction of the mission? If so, I would love do donate the making of a ribbon bag to the highest bidder. If the winner has their own ribbons, they will have to ship them to me (I will help you decide how many) and I will make the bag and pay the shipping to send it to you. If you do not have any ribbons, I have a bunch, but very few blue, red or champion ribbons so using my ribbons--while still pretty--will be mainly 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th place. If this is ok with everyone, let the bidding begin and the highest bidder on Tues, Nov 12 at midnight central time will get a ribbon bag. 


 I am posting this on Dave's name, but this is Dannigirl or Angie Foy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks so much Angie!! I know the previous winners had nothing but good things to say about these bags, and what a great use of ribbons!!

No doubt many have their ribbons tucked away in a box, what a great way to display, show them off!

Is there a way to put the horses name on the bag? Just wondering.

I would like to start the bidding at $10, I am sure will be beat, but Grand did well last year, would love a bag for him!!

Ok, the above ribbons bag is at $10.

Increase your bid here on this thread.

You may pay by paypal or send in a check.

A great Sunday item!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 10, 2013)

fancyshadow said:


> Can I do the first auction of the mission? If so, I would love do donate the making of a ribbon bag to the highest bidder. If the winner has their own ribbons, they will have to ship them to me (I will help you decide how many) and I will make the bag and pay the shipping to send it to you. If you do not have any ribbons, I have a bunch, but very few blue, red or champion ribbons so using my ribbons--while still pretty--will be mainly 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th place. If this is ok with everyone, let the bidding begin and the highest bidder on Tues, Nov 12 at midnight central time will get a ribbon bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting this on Dave's name, but this is Dannigirl or Angie Foy


There is a $10 bid on this by Frankie and while I would love to make a bag for Frankie, this has a value of over $40 ($35 plus priority mail shipping of finished bag) so jump in here and bid. Only a couple of days left..


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Frankie said:


> Thanks so much Angie!! I know the previous winners had nothing but good things to say about these bags, and what a great use of ribbons!!
> 
> No doubt many have their ribbons tucked away in a box, what a great way to display, show them off!
> 
> ...


Not sure how I would put a name on it except to buy some fabric paint and paint a name on the bag. If the winner wants me to do something like that, it would be a slightly extra cost to buy the fabric paint as I don't have any, but we can talk.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 10, 2013)

ok--I like to help in bigger ways than I have money for. Now I am adding another auction--if that is ok. The booties in the photo are up for bid individually. You get to choose the color you want if you are the high bidder. I will ship these first class to the winner. They will fit women sizes aprox 7 to 12 or men aprox up to 11. These are great on cold floors this winter either by themselves or over your socks. They are also great when there is ice on the ground--just put them over your shoes and they cut the slipping down to almost none. We have a lot of inclines here and I use them whenever the ground is icy. They do stretch, but I don't know how big of a shoe they will fit. If you stretch them, you can get them back to shape with washing and drying in dryer.

The two pair on the right did not come out in color very well. One pair is navy blue and the other is burgundy.

Auction will end at noon--central time on Wednesday. High bidder will get choice of color and I will send them as soon as I get verification of you sending the donation. If the high bidder would like two pair or more, they can pay for two or more and I will send them--up to 4 pair. Let's have some fun. If you can't use these--think Christmas Gift.


----------



## Marty (Nov 10, 2013)

So let's talk about the money- your hard earned funds that you are considering to donate to us .This is a very tight ship. We do not have funds to throw around and every single penny, I kid you not, is accounted for.

Tammie Miller is the CMHR treasurer and responsible for all monies that come into us. Every month she passes out the bank statements and pay pal accounts to the entire Board of Directors to review. If any Board Member requests any supplies such as ink for paperwork or stamps to ship supplies to a foster home for instance, they have to request it in writing and the Board of Directors has to approve it, even if it is for a $2.00 item, it has to be approved and a receipt turned in. It may sound a little picky but those $2.00 little items can add up.

Vet bills kill us. We get money tied up in our horses where they stand before they ever reach a foster home from the initial vet bill that can't even touch the potential adoption fee we may re-coup from that horse.. Tammie contacts the vet for any procedures we want done on a horse and I'll tell you from the get-go that no horse moves even around the corner without a health exam, coggins test and vaccinations. She gives the vet office a list of what we need done, and then gets a written estimate of the costs involved. If we feel its way out of line, we'll go to another vet to compare prices. That estimate is put in front of the Board so all members know what things are going to cost, and then Tammie locks in that estimate with the vet not to exceed that cost or procedures without our knowledge . Sorry to say but sometimes a vet will see an opportunity to stick it to us, which is why the written estimate to protect our funds. We recently had a vet exceed his written locked in estimate for a lot of money and Tammie caught it immmediately and straightened it right out. Tammie is brutal that way and we love her for it. She's on her toes and is excellent at scrutenizing the receipts.

Shipping kills us. Our foster homes are so few and far inbetween that horses who need us have to wait for us to locate someone with a trailer willling to haul throughout several states to reach a foster home. The cost of shipping horses has gone through the roof these past few years. A lot of them have gone out of business and trying to find a shipper with a disinfected trailer with horses that are not already sick on board is getting to be a very serious issue. Do not ask me how any vet can put his signature on a health paper knowing full well a horse is sick but it is happening more and more lately. Therefore, we are trying very hard to find individuals to volunteer to haul horses for us in their private trailers with no other load of horses on it, that has been disinfected. There is no way we are going to ship a sick horse to any of our foster homes or expose them to sickness along the way so this seems to be the safest way to do it. We pay the going rate for shipping/gas so if anyone wants to be on our list of people willing to haul for us please contact us at our email at [email protected]

Actually, anyone interested in adoption a horse pretty much can't go wrong with us. You know exactly what kind of horse you are getting from us and all problems are addressed, because we've got the vet reports to prove it.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2013)

Marty thanks so much for the explanation, I think it answers questions that many are afraid to ask.

I hope along with raising money, that this Mission also educates.

The mission has started slow, as usual, it always picks up as time goes by. I do know many wait to see if there is a prize they are interested in purchasing along with a donation.

Many who have attended the Mission before know there are several matches, and they wait to donate so their money becomes worth more.

Still, hoping for a great week to come!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2013)

To donate: you can go to http://www.chancesmi...scue.org/donate On the lower right hand side of the page is a Donate button that is used for Paypal.

Please put $3 Mission of Thanks in the notes.

Yes we still accept checks and money orders by mail:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*

*5846 Craven Road*

*Emmett, MI 48022*

*Checks payable to Chances Mini Horse Rescue*


----------



## Marty (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't anyone be afraid to ask a thing.

The only exception to that would be to bring public the name of anyone who surrenders a horse. We keep that 100% confidential. and you cannot drag that kind of info out of any Board Member. That rule of confidentiality is really to protect the horses. if people think they will be scrutinized for turning over their horses to a rescue and their name made public, they won't do it -and then who knows what will happen to the horse. It could be dumped at auction or some kill pen. Technically we don't care who has to give up their horses and what they did or did not do with them. Their name is with held and we will not judge them because it just doesn't matter. The horse matters, nothing else.

Anything else, ask away. Will try to field questions best I can.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 11, 2013)

Good Morning to you all.... so sorry for my delay keeping you updated on our totals but I have been busy watching my 2 year old granddaughter while my daughter was in the hopsital recovering from an emergency c-section.

Anyway without further delay our 4 day total is $477.00. This amount is actual donations received not pledged amounts. Not a bad total for only a few days. Thank you so very much to everyone who has donated! You are all so wonderful!!





Tammie

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## Marty (Nov 11, 2013)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Statistics for 2013[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]We took in 6 horses in 2013[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Midnite[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Brownie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Stetson[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Squirt[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Harvey[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Raspberry[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]4 horses were adopted[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]PJ- Michigan[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Prize-Oklahoma[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Remy-Michigan[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Stetson-California[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]2 of them were trained in foster care and became youth show horses[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Presently in foster care we have [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]1 stallion (to be gelded this week) Harvey (Michigan) undergoing vet/farrier re-hab care[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]2 geldings Bill & Sonny (Illinois) ready for adoption[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]1 mare in foal Midnite (Oklahoma) on mare stare[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]1 mare Raspberry (Connnecticut) in training and physical rehab[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]4 horses on the way in[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]2 from Ohio [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]2 from Texas [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Pending 3 horses waiting on vet reports to advise[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]1 Euthanasia - Brownie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Present needs:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]A ride for two of our horses to be relocated. From Illinois to Wisconsin. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]A foster home in Texas[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]A sectretary. Email us for an application[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2013)

What a great first few day total!!!

Thank you all so very much!

Make sure to check previous posts for some items up for auction, those auctions end soon.

Marty thank you so much for providing information on what is going on at CMHR!

As you can see, CMHR is currently bringing in more horses, making this Mission so very important!!

Please consider giving your $3 today!





Words are not enough, but thank you all!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/

We do want to make sure you know where your money is going. We want you to be educated.

Go to the above link and it will hopefully answer any and all of your questions or concerns.

While there go to the donate page and it will direct you on how to give.

Yes, we are only asking for $3!! Together, it makes a huge difference!!

Being thankful, $3 at a time!!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Nov 11, 2013)

I donated today! Thanks for all you do CMHR!! Keep up the good work!!

Becky M.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2013)

Becky, thank you so much, it is truly appreciated, as is each donation. We do like to know when people donate, we like to thank each of them!!

We do need more people like you, so hoping many donate now and do not wait until the last minute.

That has become more important the last few days as CMHR has taken in more horses and are very busy at this time.

A big Mission would make things so much easier for them, allowing them to do what they do best. Get the horses taken care of, vet checked, put in a foster home and most of all, healthy and happy!





Thank you to all!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2013)

We still have a great item up for auction!





Please check the bottom of page 2.

Do you have a lot of ribbons lying around? There is a great answer to that.

Take a look at the bag made from your horses ribbons. A great way to share and display your horses accomplishments!!





Very personal, made from the ribbons your horse earned.

The auction starts on page 2, but more information is also on page 3!

A great value, and all money goes to CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks!

We are only asking for $3 from each person for the Mission. How to donate is listed on page 1, the original post.

We truly believe this amount is something each could do, we hope to hear from you!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 12, 2013)

fancyshadow said:


> Can I do the first auction of the mission? If so, I would love do donate the making of a ribbon bag to the highest bidder. If the winner has their own ribbons, they will have to ship them to me (I will help you decide how many) and I will make the bag and pay the shipping to send it to you. If you do not have any ribbons, I have a bunch, but very few blue, red or champion ribbons so using my ribbons--while still pretty--will be mainly 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th place. If this is ok with everyone, let the bidding begin and the highest bidder on Tues, Nov 12 at midnight central time will get a ribbon bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting this on Dave's name, but this is Dannigirl or Angie Foy


Not that I don't think Frankie is one of the best people in the world, but letting her have this $35 bag for $10?? Come on now. someone can do better






This bag is approximately 15" x 15" when finished. It may be larger depending on the ribbons that are sent. This is with the usual 1 1/2" wide ribbons. Some are as wide as 2" so that would make the bag larger. It is completely lined so you can fill it up safely (I carry my laptop in it) It can also be handwashed if needed. Ribbons are washable but some spot removers also remove the printing on the ribbon.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree! *If you have ribbons pull them out of that box they are stored in and have yourself a unique and very beautiful bag to use!!* What better way to get a one of a kind tote bag than helping to rescue and rehabilitate a little horse!

*Between now and midnight tonight the first person who donates $50. for this offer... I will match it.*

*look they are gorgeous!*


----------



## bevann (Nov 12, 2013)

Mailed a check for $100 last week.Just wondering if it got there yet and is included in the total.Great work Chances does.When I do farm tours(not so much anymore)I always agree but stipulate they have to leave me a donation for Chances. Amount is decided by what they want to give.My time is valuable and most people are very willing once I explain to them what Chances does. I do not participate in Secret Santa since at my age I have way more STUFF than I need.My money for that goes to Chances.Keep up the good work all those who help in any way.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2013)

Bevann, did you know that some people request that their Santas send the $20 "gift" (money) as a donation to CMHR instead of sending them stuff?

Maybe you'll play next year!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 12, 2013)

Debby - LB said:


> I agree! *If you have ribbons pull them out of that box they are stored in and have yourself a unique and very beautiful bag to use!!* What better way to get a one of a kind tote bag than helping to rescue and rehabilitate a little horse!
> 
> *Between now and midnight tonight the first person who donates $50. for this offer... I will match it.*
> 
> *look they are gorgeous!*


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 12, 2013)

Harvey came to us this fall, thus the name we gave him "Harvest Moon". He's an 8-10 year old miniature shetland approx 37 inches. This is a case of severe criminal confinement. He was contained in a 10 X 10 area with his son for as many years as you'd care to think. There was a 4 foot + mountain of manure pushed up and on the top of it they shoved him a round bale of moldy cow hay over the fence. That's it. No food, no shelter, no water, not even a bucket was seen nearby so I don't know what he did for water. His back bone was up, hip bone too, and a big belly hanging under it all and standng in manure with no clean place available.

His feet are a problem but he is not foundered. They grew way out and curled under his hoof and then continued to grow, locked up to the sole for lack of a better description. Obvously he had to learn to walk like that all his life with that mess stuck under there. With sedation, the poor guy had to endure the surgery getting the hoof removed from underneath which made him very sore as you can only imagine, so he was on pain killers for a week because he was hurting too badly to move.

We began de-worming very carefully because it was clear, that never happened for him at all. We had him vaccinated, and began feeding him slowly with Safe Choice and nice clean hay.He was not exactly halter broke, knows nothing at all, but he is doing pretty good with that now and standing nicely for grooming. Turns out from daily handling, Harvey is as friendly and as personable as can be.

Harvey was gelded today. He's gained some weight but he is far from where he needs to be. Back bone, ribs and hip bone still protruding but the belly has begun to deflate. He had his 2nd hoof trim and is hobbeling around learning how to cope and walk with his new feet.Its going to be a slow process trying to re-hab him but there is no reason to think he won't come around in time. He's going to make a nice buddy for someone to hang out with.

We have a lot of bills on this boy. Very thankful to you all for any help we can get.

His son was purchased so he's freed from that place too.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2013)

Can we go another day on the Ribbon Bag???

We have a match!!

It sells at $50 and another $50 will be given as well. Check out page 4!!!

Share with a friend who shows, they need this!! Or a great present for your show friend!!


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2013)

If you want to GIVE and get something in return, here's another item!






GIVE GIVE to help these horses that need help from all of us!





I already sent $ by paypal, but *I am donating a showbow in choice of Sparkle colors!*

These are worth MORE than $15 (you can't buy this quality in horse stores!)

Bid starts at $15 to CMHR (postage in US included, outside US postage is extra)

Come check out the bows and colors! http://www.rokominis.com/website1_013.htm

.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 12, 2013)

Frankie said:


> Can we go another day on the Ribbon Bag???
> 
> We have a match!!
> 
> ...


I you are the high bidder, then I see no problem running it as long as you wish. Just set it and I will make the bag when it ends and I have the ribbons


----------



## Marty (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks so much you guys,. This is great and so generous.

Also I want to hijack this thread for a second ask for a ride right now since we are getting so many views here if you don't mind.

We have two geldings in foster care now for three years who no one has ever hit on, so we are going to relocate them to a more miniature horse oriented community where they have lots of activity. So they need a ride from Kimundy illinois to Wisconsin and we'll pay the going rate. Message me if anyone out there can haul them for us. They need to be moved before Thanksgiving. Thanks again.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 13, 2013)

As the first week of our 8th annual $3 Mission of Thanks winds down I wanted to give another update.....our total of donations received has reached $549.00!





Thank you all so very much for your generosity! it is because of the kindness and generosity of all of you that we are able to do what we do for the horses. All of us here at CMHR thank you from the bottom of our hearts!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2013)

We have 2 great items up for bid! *Please check at the top of page 5 and 4 for those items*. Thanks so much to those who donate to help with CMHR!!

Both of these items are great for the show person, please take a look!

*WE have a match*, sorta!

We are nearing the end of our fist week, and we have someone who is going to donate a $1 for each person who posts on this thread as to why they are Thankful this holiday season.

That's right, all you have to do is post why you are thankful and someone will donate for you. They just enjoy reading all the posts of thanks, this person too started during our first mission.

Thank you again so very very much!!

It doesn't get any easier than this!! We do hope you will share with us all!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm thankful for the blessings of my family, the human and furry ones combined. Only 5 short years ago, we only had 2 dogs. I never dreamed of having anything beyond that. Yet today, as I write this, there are 5 beautiful horses just outside my window, 3 dogs laying around my feet, a hamster in the dining room (who knew this nearly phobic "hater" of rodents would actually LIKE a hamster?) and the most awesome cat, EVER, awaiting my arrival in the barn? You could have told me my future and I would have called you a fool. I'm so happy to be so wrong


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 13, 2013)

As the Blessed Christmas Season approaches, I am truly thankful that most of my extended family will be able to gather around my parents again this year. They are getting up there in age (86 and nearly 86) so every year is another year of Blessings. Also, all of those family members are enjoying continued good health as well. Me and mine are truly Blessed.


----------



## REO (Nov 13, 2013)

I would have to write a book for all that I'm THANKFUL for!

The tip of the iceberg is.......I'm thankful for my life, my health, my wonderful sweet husband who loves me and believes in me. My family! Both blood and the many "sisters" I have. All the many friends that care for me and keep me going when I've been hurt. My horses and home. And for my kitties and dogs, who love me too. And you all, my forum family!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2013)

The match for your reason of thanks goes through Friday at Midnight!

All you have to do is post as to why you are thankful this holiday season and someone will donate $1 for you to CMHR!





Yes it does need to be posted here, we will keep track. The $1 is donated only once per person.

They just love reading all that you are thankful for, and year to year learn about the members here by doing so.

You are helping just by writing a post of Thanksgiving! I too love to read them, I do hope you will share!

I am thankful for all of you!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2013)

I would also like to take this time to thank Connie and Tim Ballard for their donation. They have made this stunning cup for CMHR to use as a display for events and other fundraisers!

It is so beautiful, thank you guys so much for your continued support of CMHR, you guys are the best!!

Please visit their site.

http://www.cherokeestables.com/


----------



## Marty (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh goodness Connie I can't believe it. That is the most beautiful piece of art I've ever seen. I"ve never seen anything like it. It will be perfect to use at events and quite the most wonderful addition to any display. I can't thank you enough. Please send it to Tammie Miller. Her address is posted on page 2.


----------



## Marty (Nov 14, 2013)

I am very thankful for my son Daniel who has grown up to be an amazing young man and daddy and the beautiful grandaughter he gave me, Lexis Claire Garrison. They gave me my life back.


----------



## candycar (Nov 14, 2013)

For the Thankful match:

I'm thankful for my wonderful hubby of 28 years and all my fur & feather kids.

I'm thankful that we may finally get our mini dream farm and that it's the LAST time we have to move!


----------



## little lady (Nov 14, 2013)

I am thankful for my wonderful family and friends.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 14, 2013)

For the Thankful match:

I am first thankful to God. I am thankful for my wonderful family, my mom, my daughter and grandchildren, my husband, who God has blessed this year, my health, my freedom, and all my friends near and Far.!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2013)

Until Friday: Someone will donate $1 for you to CMHR, all you have to do is post here as to why you are Thankful this year!

Just share with us your story as to what you are thankful for and our donor will donate $1 for each post!!

We need you for this, please share!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2013)

I do hope you will continue to share your reasons for thanks! What an easy way to get money for the Mission!

This donor has more to give, lets run her dry!



I am sure she would want us to!

Thanks so much to all of you!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2013)

We are asking for only $3 per person, we think most people would be able to do that, and it adds up to a huge total!!

Payday tomorrow? Please include CMHR while sitting to pay bills, you are greatly appreciated!

To donate: you can go to http://www.chancesmi...scue.org/donate On the lower right hand side of the page is a Donate button that is used for Paypal.

Please put $3 Mission of Thanks in the notes.

Yes we still accept checks and money orders by mail:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*

*5846 Craven Road*

*Emmett, MI 48022*

*Checks payable to Chances Mini Horse Rescue*


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2013)

It's the weekend!!






Party time!!

Meet me at the Donate button!!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 15, 2013)

I am thankful for the love of a wonderful family, my good health and that of my family, my beautiful home, each and everyone of my many furbabies, my awesome friends and for CMHR, I am truly blessed to be a part of this wonderful organization.

The first week of this wonderful $3 mission of thanks has come to a close......our grand total of donations received thus far is $612.00. We will also receive $9.00 from a generous donor for all of you 'thankful' posts that have been posted so far and for every 'thankful' post until midnight tonight so please take just a moment to tell us what you are thankful for....such a simple way to donate to the mission.

Tammie

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## stormy (Nov 15, 2013)

I am thankful that though money is tight I am blessed to have enough to help those in need just a little.

Payday today so putting in $3 for each of the 6 horses CMHR helped me get out of a bad place plus $2 just to make it even!!


----------



## fancyshadow (Nov 15, 2013)

So many things to be thankful for. Mainly I am thankful for my health and the good health of my family--both two legged and four legged.


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2013)

Much to be thankful for. Thankful for my husband, thankful for my Mom, thankful to be able to enjoy "too" many minis (there are 15 plus the mini jenny), thankful for my other furries and thankful to have internet out here in the sticks, so I can keep in contact with all my long-distance friends.


----------



## REO (Nov 15, 2013)

Our two rescue dogs (shelter dogs) are coming up with something...........What can they be up to?

I'm not sure, but our two shelter cats and our two saved from a warehouse cats are in on it!

I'm getting nervous!


----------



## Marty (Nov 16, 2013)

I was asked to address another frequently asked question:

"You don't seem to have a lot of horses on your website. Why don't you rescue more horses?"

First of all, three years ago we had 36 horses in foster care all at once. That's a lot of horses. Presently, we have more horses coming in. We do not have them properly evalutated yet so until we get some factual and up to date information on them, we'll wait to post them.

We help a lot of horses each year. Sometimes very large numbers of horses. Not all horses we help have to been taken into our foster care program. When you hear of large seizures for instance, we're already helping them, quietly behind the scenes - if it is legitimate. Sometimes we hear things on the news, or sometimes people notify us of certain situations that require help.. We've helped horses out who were victims of hurricanes, bad storms, drought, you name it and we do what we can. We also helped a 501C3 rescue this spring who was robbed of all their supplies, so we did what we could there also. As long as its legit, we'll help if possible.Again, thank you all for your support.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2013)

Some other information I thought would be helpful.

When you pay by paypal, once the payment is confirmed, you can print your receipt for your donation for tax purposes. Making it much easier for everyone.





Less than 2 weeks to go!!!!!!!


----------



## wildoak (Nov 16, 2013)

You should have a paypal donation from me...





Jan


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you all so much for sharing your stories of Thanksgiving!!

And to each of you, thank you for your donation and for caring this holiday season.

CMHR could not do it with out EACH of you.

Thank you!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 16, 2013)

I think it’s every wife’s worst nightmare to be married to an abusive man. This woman was thrown out in the street with no place to go with her horses, and she had no money for a lawyer. She couldn’t get back onto her property and care for her animals who were also being abused by her husband. To make matters worse he then put his stallion in with the three mares, one of which was only a yearling, not quite two years old at the time. The owner was finally able to get them away somehow and we put them all in foster care.

The filly was Remy and was not nice at all. She would rear and kick at you, was hard to catch and she was pregnant. She was worked with and handled daily in foster care by CMHR Treasurer Tammie Miller and then she foaled safely along with the others. Her training continued and advanced and she and her little bad attitude finally turned the corner.

Remy was adopted and began showing this year. She is now a winning youth horse for a loving family. Then they got show fever and came back to us and adopted another one of our horses for driving, this summer and adopted PJ.







and here's PJ in the show ring too!







Here's Tammie and PJ


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2013)

WE STILL HAVE THIS WONDERFUL BAG DONATED BY ANGIE!!

She does great work, and what a great way to display your ribbons!!

The first person to donate $35 to CMHR will receive this bag! I just know many of you have ribbons lying around!

You help many horses in need, and receive this ribbon bag.

Please post here! You can do it either by paypal, or let us know you will be mailing it!

Thanks so much to all!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2013)

Robin has donated a show bow again this year! They really are awesome, a must have for the lady that shows!

http://www.rokominis.com/website1_013.htm

A donation of $15 gets a choice of bows! Robin is very easy to work with, choice of color and styles!!

The first person to post here, wanting the bow, it is yours!!

Thanks Robin for your support of CMHR!!

To donate by paypal: http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/donate

Hoping for a great Sunday and with your help I know it will happen!





Less than 2 weeks to go!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2013)

Updated: This item is gone.

thanks

Are you a TSC Shopper? Here is your way to help and for sure receive something you NEED!

We have a $20 gift card to TSC, we all need something from there, eventually!

The first person to respond to this post with a $20 donation to the CMHR Mission will receive this gift card.

CMHR gains $20 and you get it right back!

Don't forget to respond to this post as to the item you are wanting!! Check the other 2 items above as well, great gifts!





If you are not a show person, but know of one, the above items (2 posts above) would make an awesome Christmas gift for a friend or family!!


----------



## little lady (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll take the TSC card and give $25.00 for it.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2013)

Hope all have had a good day and all who were in the path of so many storms today, I hope all are safe!!

Thank you to all who have helped with our mission!! You are appreciated!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 17, 2013)

This girl came in 2 weeks ago. She came off of the slaughter truck and we were told she is possibly pregnant. We had her ultrasounded and thankfully she is not.

She is as unhandled as she can be so we put her with a wonderful foster home where we know she will learn her basics and get this little girl tamed down to become a very productive little horse. She is already being worked every day and by spring she may be driving.


----------



## Marty (Nov 17, 2013)

REO Thank you for the bow donation.

Ladies, I showed for a million years and I wore those bows with the nets and also provided them for my youth students. They were not easy to find at the time but when I did, I bought a bunch of them. There is nothing worse when presenting yourself in a class with long hair hanging loose flying all over the place. Long hair should be pulled back and neatly secured. Make it nice and tidy with one of Robin's bows. You just open the net and dump your hair in. That easy. If you don't have a minute for a bun or a braid, no problem, just dump your pony tail right on it and trust me, it will look super nice. These bows are a must have, especially if you have girls with long hair and layers. They will save you moms a boat load of time and problems when trying to get your kid in the ring and look neat without having to add a hundred barettes and bobby pins and tons of hair spray. You can hide a multitude of hair sins by using these hair bows.

I still have one of mine and I wear it on Christmas.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2013)

We still have a few gifts available, please take a look, they are awesome!! First one to post here with the donation amount, it's yours.

Thank you to everyone for all you do and all you give!!


----------



## stormy (Nov 18, 2013)

Did send a $20 donation...would love to try one of REOs bows as I have waist length hair that just will not stay were I put it!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 18, 2013)

I know I missed the match for this, I'm posting my THANKS anyway!!







I'm thankful that even though I have bad days, I remember to look to God and He helps me put things back into perspective.
I'm thankful that I've made new acquaintances who are mentoring me and giving me the opportunity to have hands-on access to horses while I'm currently horseless.
I'm thankful my husband is doing his best to understand (and support) my obssesive love of horses. He even understands why I kept all my tack when Casper went to his new home!
I'm thankful that God ALWAYS gives me enough, even when _more_ is what I want.
I'm thankful that my children are renewing their relationships with me, now that they are independent.
I'm thankful even though I've had hopeless days, God keeps having folks contact me and offer me opportunities with horses....that makes it easier for me to know that now is my time for them!
I'm thankful that although I don't feel like I "contribute" to life or serve a "purpose" (as a generality) that I have recently had a basic stranger explain to me how large my circle of influence actually is.
I'm thankful that God keeps me humble....even if He sometimes has to us a..a...a......A CAT (!!!)



to do it.
I'm thankful that I've been given the opportunity to continue pursuing my dreams with horses, and that when I fall down I can get back up, dust myself off, smile and keep going.
I'm thankful that I have the opportunity to participate in the $3 Mission again this year!!





I have many other things to be thankful for, being able to hear my chirpy bird friends, see the beauty and hope in nature, feel the changes of the seasons, and reason myself back to sanity when I'm permitting _things _and _stuff_ to unbalance me....just so many things I could go on until Christmas!

Be looking for our donation. Part of it will be in honor of Harvey, who is currently in foster care.

I'm going to be out selling some handmade crafts this weekend, and I intend to donate part of these earnings as well...after all...if you can't HAVE a horse, you can SPONSOR (almost as nice as adopting, and you don't have to ask a significant other for forgiveness



) a rescue from Chance's for *ONLY $10 PER MONTH!!!*

C'mon folks...let's see if we can make it over $1000, we're already more than halfway there!!

Julie


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 18, 2013)

I almost forgot about this Mission! We are moving Monday and I have been so busy packing (and praying the closings go well!) that I haven't been online much. I will be sending a small donation tomorrow!! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2013)

Stormy, is that $20 donation to CMHR FOR my bow?





I have very long hair too and love these bows! I've made maybe close to 300 bows over the years and people come back for more, they keep hair so neat and are to spice up an outfit for any time, not just the show ring!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2013)

So very thankful for all of you!! We are down to just over a week!



Plenty of time to do great things!!





We have a few more gifts near the end of the week, so please make sure to check back. We will also have another match!!

We started this mission 8 years ago, asking for only $3, it is the same amount we ask for today. Added together, the total makes a huge difference, but we need each of you to be able to do that.

Thank you all so very much!!

To donate: you can go to http://www.chancesmi...scue.org/donate On the lower right hand side of the page is a Donate button that is used for Paypal.

Please put $3 Mission of Thanks in the notes.

Yes we still accept checks and money orders by mail:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*

*5846 Craven Road*

*Emmett, MI 48022*

*Checks payable to Chances Mini Horse Rescue*


----------



## Marty (Nov 19, 2013)

I want to remind everyone that we do not move horses into our foster care program until they have seen a vet. NO horse will move until they are vaccinated, coggins, pregnancy test and have a health paper with a signature from a vet which states that horse is not sick and can be safely relocated. THIS IS FIRM. I have a very bad problem with horses being allowed to move around with illness and infect people's farms.

And to do this, its cost money. It costs us a vet bill to admit a horse into our foster care program before he's even there. But as I said, he's vetted where he stands. Every dime you donate is very much needed to do this thing right.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2013)

Marty, thanks for providing the information. Everyone needs to understand it is the best for the horse AND the best for the foster home. Those who foster do great things and they too need to be protected. A great thing!

ONE WEEK AND ONE DAY TO GO!!!!!!!








I have to work today, and I just know I will hear the paypal button from there!!!

It is a great day to give...because it is the right day to give...as in all days!


----------



## Marty (Nov 19, 2013)

CMHR is very unique in the way we are set up and do things. We don't just take in horses and flip them overnight for an adoption fee like many other rescues do.For the life of me I cannot see taking a horse out of one bad situation and then flipping them quickly into another one before anything can be done to actually help them. The act of taking them is worthless if you can't actually apply help. .Makes no sense. So we fix them! Or do our best to. First we have a 30 day evaluation where they are observed and vetted. Usually, no horse is available for adoption after 30 days anyhow because we are just getting started with them. And we need time to address their physical and behavioral problems, so they stay in foster care a while until we feel they are ready to offer for adoption. Most need a lot of time just to heal. No overnight flipping horses here at CMHR. Ever.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 19, 2013)

I just mailed my $10 donation in memory of the best little Miniature horse who ever lived!

God Bless all of you for what you do!


----------



## Marty (Nov 19, 2013)

I was just asked how we can vet a horse where he presently resides before coming into CMHR..

Simple. We call a vet in the area and set up an appointment for him to go out there to him. Our surrender form must be signed first to make him legally ours as we will not vet a horse that doesn't belong to us.

If he's sick, what then?

If he's sick, we have no intention of moving him to a foster home. In that case, we will get a vet to take him into the hospital. There is no way, repeat no way we are sending a sick horse to infect our foster homes.

Another question I had was: How do we know what to feed to begin restoring to health?

It depends on the condition of the horse: if he is foundered, or is just plain starved. We alter our feed plans accordingly.

Another one: How do we choose what foster homes get what horses?

In perfect world, we try to keep the horses as close to their own state if possible to save us on hauling expenses but that's usually not possible.

On the foster application some people are very selective about what kinds of horses they want. Some are set up with dry lots for nursing a founder case; others thrive on horses who need training, some only will take very gentle horses, and others just don't care what they get and will take any horse.

Thus, we need to collect a lot of money to operate diligently like this.

Thank you all who continue to donate.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2013)

WE HAVE A MATCH!!





Until tonight at midnight we have an anonymous donor who is going to donate $3 for EACH person who donates through paypal in the amount of $3 or more!!

So if 10 people donate $3 or more, they will give $30...20 people, $60!

This is a great way to make your donation worth more!!








Please post on here your donation was made, do not need to put the amount but remember it needs to be for at least $3.

In the paypal message, please put Match $3 Mission.

Each donation no matter the amount is important! That donation today, more important!!

ONE WEEK TO GO!!

FOR PAYPAL: http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/donate Donate button on lower right.

Remember, you can print a receipt right from the page after your donation is sent.


----------



## candycar (Nov 20, 2013)

Donation made for the match mission


----------



## Tammie (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone who has kindly and generously donated to our 8th Annual $3 Mission of thanks! We couldn't do this without you! Our total donations received as of this morning is $719.00.....9 more days left to donate to the $3 Mission of thanks so let's see if we can hit $1,000.00....but remember we do accept donation year round!





~Tammie

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 20, 2013)

Donation made for the match mission


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Made my donation for the match.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you all so very very much!! We still have time, midnight tonight!!!!

For every person who makes a donation of $3 or more, $3 will be donated for you!

Thank you to our private donor for this match!!





Gooooooooooooo, now...........hit that paypal button!!


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2013)

Too bad I couldn't send in a check for the match.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2013)

REO, there will be one of those early next week





It will hopefully make Tammie run to her mail box each day!!

Paypal folks, you still have several hours to go!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 20, 2013)

It takes a lot of money for us to do our job. Please help us to continue. Thank you.


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm doing my best to raise money for CMHR!


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have made my donation, in honor of the skinny mini's I have brought home myself!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you all for contributing during this match!!!!






We appreciate all of you so much.

WE HAVE ONE WEEK TO GO...........ONE WEEK!!











Last weekend coming up, and it will be big! Check back each day this weekend...get ready!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 21, 2013)

Newsflash: I just got an update on Harvey: Besides being gelded this week and getting his teeth floated, and doing well with that, he seems to not be gimping around as much as he was after removing the hoof from the bottom of his soles. . Getting used to walking on "normal" feet for the first time in his life must be so challenging for him. This is great news as there seems to be an improvement. I'm doing the happy dance around here for Harvey!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2013)

For many, today is the last payday before the end of our Mission on Thanksgiving day!

Please remember all the horses in need as we ask for only $3!

Don't forget!!





Hey Tammie, when you have the time,



do we have an updated total???

Thanks


----------



## Tammie (Nov 22, 2013)

Good Morning....with only 7 days left of the $3 Mission of thanks I wanted to let everyone know our total to date of donations received is $823.00 and to thank you all once again for your generosity! You are all angels to us and we appreciate you so much for opening your hearts and your wallets to our mission of saving the horses. God Bless!





Tammie

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Frankie said:


> cmhr1.jpgWE STILL HAVE THIS WONDERFUL BAG DONATED BY ANGIE!!
> 
> She does great work, and what a great way to display your ribbons!!
> 
> ...


This is still available. I will make a bag that is at least 15" by 15" with your ribbons. .


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2013)

This is a wonderful bag!!





Please be a part of our Mission this weekend!!

Only 5 more days to go...JUST 5!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2013)

Big things coming tomorrow, Sunday!!





Very popular in the past, it is a must have!!





Make sure you check back, will be posted in the AM.





It's going to be exciting!!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 23, 2013)

We need a lot of help everyone. This is what we are getting more and more of.

And please also consider being a foster home for us as well. We simply cannot turn horses away because we are out of places to put them. Thank you everyone for what you have done already.

Most sincere......


----------



## Marty (Nov 23, 2013)

We need a lot of help everyone. This is what we are getting more and more of.

And please also consider being a foster home for us as well. We simply cannot turn horses away because we are out of places to put them. Thank you everyone for what you have done already.

Most sincere......

View attachment 24081


----------



## Marty (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2013)

If you are a horse person this a MUST have, and so much fun!!



 
http://www.minitack.com/ has donated a Surprise Bucket for the Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue $3 Mission of Thanks!

Ozark Mountain Miniature Tack

It is a *huge bucket*, over flowing into a box, filled with great things and valued over $100. Lisa does a great job! BUT it will be somewhat personalized as we will need from the winner, your size, your horse size and your farm colors!(horse or pony)

We will run it as an auction, and you do need to respond here, as a post, with the amount you bid. Please check the previous posts to see what the highest bid is so far.
So you get an awesome bucket filled with great things, with other things thrown in, AND CMHR gets 100% of the winning bid.

Lisa has supported this Mission year after year, we appreciate her so very very much!



[SIZE=12.727272033691406px] 
I have seen these surprise buckets and I can tell you, you get your moneys worth and more.

*This auction runs until Tuesday at Noon*!
The bidding is to start at $75 and to be increased by the dollar(s).
The winner can pay by paypal or send in a check.[/SIZE]

Let the bidding and fun begin!!



 

Thank you Lisa so very much!!


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I will start the bidding on the bucket at $80.


----------



## Marty (Nov 24, 2013)

Just wanted to let you all know that as of late last night, we have yet another horse needing us via Humane Society in Maryland.

This just never stops. We're going to need some serious shipping money to pay someone to haul him into a foster home way south as we don't have anyone else closer. This is the kind of problem we face all the time and your help is really appreciated.


----------



## Bluebell (Nov 24, 2013)

Bucket bid of $82.00


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bucket bid of $90!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 24, 2013)

Marty, I PM'd you about the Maryland situation.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2013)

Woooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo!!

Auction to go until Tuesday!!

Thank you guys so very very much!!

The ribbon bag is SOLD, to a private donor.

Thank you!!!!

Just a few days to go!!!!!!!!





Remember, we are only asking for $3, we hope you are able to help.






We appreciate you!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 24, 2013)

Gotta say, I bid on one of those Ozark buckets a couple years ago, and boy did I get a bucket full of goodies worth way more than I bid and Lisa was excellent at personalizing the bucket contents.



[i won't be bidding this year, as I its not in the budget, but wanted to let others know they are worth it.]


----------



## Marty (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't say that I'm not concerned. I've been with CMHR for over 7 years and do not ever remember so many horses knocking on the barn doors needing to come in like this all at once. No place to put some yet, no one to haul some of them yet and the bank account is going to take its toll. I am so very appreciative of this opportunity Carolyn has created to help us out and for all of you that have helped.

GRAPHIC WARNING:

For those that are on still on the fence and not quite sure about if you should dontate or not, this is a little boy we helped out. This was a case of neglect and complete abuse. We did end up not being able to save his eye but he is fat and healthy now and living the good life with a much loved family.


----------



## REO (Nov 25, 2013)

My question whether or not my show bow got a bid of $15 wasn't answered.





It's well worth it and it all goes to CMHR!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2013)

The high bid on the bucket from Ozark Miniature Tack is at $90.

It goes until Tuesday at noon central time.

Place your bid in a post. This is an awesome prize/gift! You need it all anyway!!






REO, trying to find out myself.


----------



## New mini (Nov 25, 2013)

I will raise the bucket bid to $100


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah! The bucket is at $100...thank you!





We have another gift from a private donor!





All we make a donation between now and Weds. in the amount of $6 or more will receive a CMHR Tote Bag!!

CMHR will receive your donation, and will make money off of the sale of the Tote Bag from the private donor!! They will be purchasing the bag to give to you.

If you would like to see the bag go to http://store.chancesminihorserescue.org/cmhrtotebags.html

This runs until Weds. at midnight. You can pay by paypal, or you can send it by mail with a postmark no later than Thursday. Please let us know in a post that you are sending a donation for the bag. Again, it is to be $6 or more.

This is a great bag, many uses, what better way to show your support than to carry their name around with you!!





Thank you to this private donor!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2013)

The current bid on the Ozark Bucket is $100

You have until noon, Tuesday, Central Time!!


----------



## REO (Nov 25, 2013)

*I am donating one of my horse heart necklaces.

This was sculpted by me, by hand and is 1.5" x 1.5"

I will paint it how you like. Fantasy colors, your favorite colors or like your horses.

Below are 3 custom ones that I painted like they wanted.

Bidding starts at $25 (postage within USA included)*

******BIDDING ENDS MIDNIGHT WED*****





Yours will come as a necklace (as the one on a black cord below)*


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 25, 2013)

For the necklace! I bid $30.00!


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to bid $110 on the bucket!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok, the Bucket is at $110

The necklace is at $30

PLUS: We have a match!!

For the next 10 people who donate $10 or more, a private donor will donate $10 for you!!





That will be an additional $100 for CMHR!!!

If you donate the $10, that is making your money worth double!!

This can be by paypal or by check!!

Just let us know you are sending it and which payment method.

This runs until Thursday at noon, or until we reach 10 people!

This makes your money worth so much more!!

Remember, those who donate $6 or more, receive a CMHR tote!!

Just a few more days!!!














You are all so wonderful, thank you so very very much!! Those little horses thank you as well!!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 26, 2013)

Good morning everyone.....Just wanted to give you an update on actual donations received so far. We have reached $872.00 and with the bucket donations coming to an end this afternoon we will go over $1,000.00!

I would also like to ask everyone to PLEASE include a note with their payment if it is going towards a specific prize and please include your real name when bidding on items as this gets very confusing trying to figure out who you are.

I am trying to message STORMY in regards to the hair bow but her message box is full. Please contact me at your earliest convenience so we can get the bow to you.

Tammie

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Did I win the bucket??*


----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2013)

Carolyn asked me to post my prize donation.

For a bid of $12 or more, I'll send the donor a pair of handcrafted pillowcases (made from 100% cotton).

A pair of these to be exact:




I'll ship to the US for no charge, but if you want them and are out of the US, then you'll need to pay postage (they'll fit in a Priority Flat-Rate envelop which is $19.95 to Canada, I'll have to look up any other country, but I'm sure more).

This will be available til they are claimed or Thursday.


----------



## REO (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice Chanda! What size are they?


----------



## Tammie (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry for my delay in announcing the bucket winner....but yes, Patricia West you are the bucket auction winner with a high bid of $110.00. Please let me know how you intend to make your payment and when it is received I will notify Lisa of Ozark Mountain to send your bucket.....CONGRATULATIONS! and thank you so much for supporting this wonderful organization.

Tammie~

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2013)

REO said:


> Nice Chanda! What size are they?


Thank you.

Just standard size pillowcases, so what would that be? Gotta think about how much fabric I put in them. I think they are about 20-22" wide x 30" long.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations Patricia!!!!!!!!!!! You will love that bucket!!

Thank you again Ozark and Lisa for your continued support, you are the best!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2013)

For the next 10 people who donate $10 or more, a private donor will donate $10 for you!!





Nooooooo WAIT!! This is a DOUBLE MATCH! We have a 2nd donor who is going to do the same!

So for the next 10 people who donate $10 or more, 2 private donors will donate $10 EACH for each of you!!








If you donate the $10, that is making your money worth triple! You give $10, they give $20, and where can you ever get that kind of return for your money!

This can be by paypal or by check!!

Just let us know you are sending it and which payment method. Post that you are donating for this double match!!

This runs until Thursday at noon, or until we reach 10 people!

This makes your money worth so much more!!

This is the match that gives you the most bang for your buck!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I almost forgot this year and I did forget last year! I don't get to the forum much anymore ! So Here's my 100.00 donation. Happy Thanksgiving ! I will be sending it paypal. Hopefully it will qualify for the double 10.00 match.

Can someone send me th epaypal info.

Thanks,

Dawn

Vintage Farms


----------



## Manyspots (Nov 27, 2013)

I just remembered too! PayPal should send $100 from me also.


----------



## Marty (Nov 27, 2013)

Most gracious thank you all for everything you have done for us, then and now.

Carolyn, I know how time consuming this was for you to put this all together for us again this year. Much thanks and hugs Carolyn. You are amazing. And Debby thank you for hosting us here a LB.

CMHR has been quite productive this year and we will continue to be as long as we can. We have much work ahead and cannot do it without your donations. And for those who were not able to donate $$$ this year, we appreciate your moral support.

And don't forget if you know of a little horse in need, by all means contact us.


----------



## JAX (Nov 27, 2013)

Please tell me I have not missed this...

I would like to donate. Someone please send me info how to donate by PayPal.


----------



## REO (Nov 27, 2013)

Page one of this thread has all the info JAX






IT's NOT TOO LATE!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 27, 2013)

The double match runs until noon on Thanksgiving!!

We need 7 more people!!!!!!!!! Tell a friend!!

For each person who donates $10 or more, 2 private donors will donate $20 for you!!



These folks WANT to use the entire amount. Up to 10 people.

What a great opportunity!!!

To donate, $3, $10, $50 or .50

Go to http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/donate

It all counts.

Thank you all so very much, I appreciate each of you!!

Happy, happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 28, 2013)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all! Hope you all have a blessed day spent with family and friends!! On our final day of our 8th Annual $3 Mission of thanks I just want to tell you all how thankful we are for each and everyone of you! A very special thank you to Carolyn for doing this for us every year....you are all angels!
If you have not donated this year it's not to late and keep in mind we take donations year round.

Our total amount of donations received as of this morning is $1,312.00!!!!!








I will post a final total in a few days just in case there are some donations coming in the mail!!!

Tammie~


----------



## Frankie (Nov 28, 2013)

We are still honoring the match for today!!!

If you donate $10, 2 donors will then donate $20 FOR YOU!!








You will never get a deal like that again!!

Thank you so much to CMHR, their board, those at Lil Beginnings, all who have donated a prize, Lisa at Ozark,

and to all have donated to this Mission, We can not begin to thank you.





Please remember that our $3 Mission is only for 3 weeks, CMHR Mission is year round.





I appreciate you all so very very much!!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 28, 2013)

$30.00 payment sent for the Horse Necklace!


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 28, 2013)

I bid $20. for the pillow cases!


----------



## Marty (Nov 28, 2013)

Can I sneak in here with another special thanks to Angie (Dannigirl).....She just helped us out and moved two horses for us from Illinois to Wisconsin this week, besides being kind enough to help in this Mission of Thanks. We have a lot of unsung heros who help CMHR and for all of you, we give you our Thanks..


----------



## JAX (Nov 28, 2013)

Yay I got my donation made! Yes was over $10 so I hope the matches are still going on. I sent through PayPal and it will show me as Jacqueline Chandler. Happy Thanksgiving everyone and thank you for all the work you do for those in need!


----------



## chandab (Nov 28, 2013)

_Here's hoping its not too late to get in on the matches; I just donated another $10 via Paypal._


----------



## Frankie (Nov 28, 2013)

It is NOT to late, it is never to late!!





Thank you all so much!! There just aren't enough words, right words, for how much this means to CMHR!!





We are all truly blessed this Thanksgiving DAY!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 30, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for all the donations, in all forms!!

We appreciate you so very much!!





Please consider CMHR for donations through out the year, there is always a need!





Bookmark their page!

Tammy, I do know more is on it's way through the mail, but do you have a total at this point???


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my bucket from Ozark tack today! WOW, thank you so much it is so full of wonderful usfull and fun things. Can't wait till next years mission.


----------



## chandab (Dec 16, 2013)

As long as this has been bumped back up, do we have a total for this year's mission? We are a couple weeks past Thanksgiving, so all mailed donations should have arrived by now, unless holiday mail has slowed stuff down.


----------



## REO (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh me too Chanda! I've been wondering about the total too!


----------



## Tammie (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you all for being so patient.....I am so VERY sorry that I have not been back before now to post the final total of the $3 Mission of Thanks....been a very busy few months here for me with the addition of my new grandson born November 6th and the craziness of the holidays and everyday life....busy...busy and to be completely honest I just totally forgot!! Anyway, our final total was $1,804.00!!!! Thank you all so very very much for your generosity and your continued support of CMHR! You are all so very wonderful! God Bless you all and Merry Christmas!!!

Tammie Miller

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## chandab (Dec 23, 2013)

Woo Hoo! That's going to help quite a few rescue minis.


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank Tammie!

Congrats on your new grandson!


----------

